# Bagged Off The Bay



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been after a Constellation for some time but they've all been either too pricey or poorly provenanced, wrecks or downright Frankies. There is an alternative, of course. An F300. Ok, it isn't a mid 500 automatic calibre but for the price, I reckon that it is worth repairing. And it is a proper Constellation chronometer. Provided that the plates are the right colour, I shall enjoy finding enough bits to put it right.

Here is the reference: 330383115186. A great big seventies TV screen but look at that dial. Get a move on Mr. Postman!


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

you lucky so and so, enjoy it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch nice price even if you have to spend some money on it it,s still a bargain.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

F3oos are extremely underated IMHO. I have four and they are all great-just humming away after forty years. You will enjoy yours I promise. Kindest regards John Dozier


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I just love the hummers.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bloomin' bargain, well done that man. 

Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice one Tom :good:. A new crystal and a bit of tlc on the case and that will be a very good example.

Reminds me I must wear mine more.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice , cough.....theres a man on here who prob has more spare tuning fork spares/parts than the whole of ebay


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Well done. I had a punt on that as I fancied it for parts.

Much better to see it go somewhere where it'll be returned to working order. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, it is here. The feedback coil is shot and the clutch is not good.The tuning fork is full of muck and it needs a new glass. The caseback is in need of work, I swapped the oscillator module from the Titus to enjoy it pending mending, gave it a bit of a buff and stuck it on the only 20mm strap at my disposal. From here on in, of course it is a rolling restoration but at least my temporary Frankenwatch can be enjoyed while I rebuild the Omega's engine.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## nrton41 (Nov 22, 2007)

What a result, I have one of these and its so cool!


----------

